# Help me decide please



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have posted on another forum but I'm hoping I can get more responses/help here.


I have been researching and researching and researching. I thought I had my model picked out 3 different times only to change. I am just sick of reading reviews and specs. I thought this would be an enjoyable thing to do but now I am feeling worried and stressed out that I am going to make a bad decision, waste money or be stuck with something not good.

I have had a 42 inch Hitachi Plasma I bout in early 2006. I want something to replace that. Its going to go above the fireplace in the family room on a articulating dual arm wall mount. I would guess that viewing distance will average 10-12 feet with some seats off at maybe a 40-45 degree angle. I have DirecTV as the viewing source.


1. Panasonic TCP55ST60 Plasma is what I had my mind set on for about a month. Have read lots of good reviews on Amazon and CNET. I have had a 720p plasma and have enjoyed it very much over the past 7 years with no issue. I figure with one that old and never having IR issues why would the new styles bother me? Well, you do read some reviews with those complaints so maybe it's user error/abuse? I'm not sure. Also only 2 pairs of 3D glasses and I have read that the 3D is just ok on this set. $1448 PRICE



2. Samsung UN55F7100 LED. Looks awesome! Very great reviews as well. I was in Costco over the weekend and saw a model # UN55F7450A. Not sure if these are comparable or not. I'm thinking they are and the model #'s are different because its a Costco only model? Again, not so sure. I was BLOWN AWAY with the picture color and clarity. Also comes with 4 pairs of 3D glasses and I experienced that in store. WOW AGAIN! $2179 PRICE


Now, is the Samsung worth almost $700 more dollars? Is the LED "better" than the plasma? is viewing the LED from the way my family room is set up really going to affect the picture quality to the point where it's bad?


I also have read reviews on a SAMSUNG UN55F7500. Not sure of the main differences. Just more "smart" features? If so, I really don't need that I don't think. I mean, I do have an Apple TV which lets you do Netflix, stream photos, youtube etc.


I'm just hoping some people on here can educate me and help clear my mind so I can make a good decision.


***By the way, also will be running the sound through a Polk Audio sound bar with wireless sub. Model # 9000IHT.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Be careful what you buy at Costco. I stopped buying TVs from them years ago. Amazon usually has better prices and normal model numbers. What you see in a brightly lit Costco isn't what you'll see at home. You can't really compare a plasma to an LCD set in a Costco because of the bright lighting. I think the plasmas are better than the LCDs, but that's a choice you've got to make. There is a break-in period on a plasma, at least for the 1080p sets. Takes a month or two for the PQ to get to where it's gonna stay. This subject usually produces some delightful arguments. 

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I have 2 Panasonic plasmas and if I go to buy a 3rd one it will also be Panasonic Plasma...I have and older ST set and a new GT50 that I bought at the end of last year. The 3D on that tv is spectacular so I have no idea what reviews you've been reading. The GT is a big step up from the ST, at least it was in the 50 series.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

The room lighting is key. If you do a lot tv watching in the daytime or in bright light; lcd will offer better PQ. Plasma work really well in dim light. the ultimate choice will be your own viewing preferences.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> I have 2 Panasonic plasmas and if I go to buy a 3rd one it will also be Panasonic Plasma...I have and older ST set and a new GT50 that I bought at the end of last year. The 3D on that tv is spectacular so I have no idea what reviews you've been reading. The GT is a big step up from the ST, at least it was in the 50 series.


I want the Panasonic. However, I just read all 34 comments in this review from Amazon. What do you think? It's essentially saying that the newer Panasonics are the ones with IR issues. The older model plasmas were less prone to this if you can believe it. Like I said, I have had a 2006 model Hitachi 42HDS52A plasma with absoloutely no problesm at all. I don't want to spend $1600 on something that's not as good as a tv that is 7 years old.

If you have time, read through the comments of some of the owners of the GT50 and tell me what you think.

http://www.amazon.com/review/RLQXGX4R1670P/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg1?ie=UTF8&asin=B00752VKFA&cdForum=Fx3JREE04Y6AX54&cdPage=1&cdThread=Tx6815V8UZKWOA&store=electronics#wasThisHelpful


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have the 50" new ST60 & don't have any IR. Amazon is a great site, but most reviews are often trolls. Read this thread at AVS for better reviews & discussion. There's some excellent pictures on the last page really showing off the PQ.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

sigma1914 said:


> I have the 50" new ST60 & don't have any IR. Amazon is a great site, but most reviews are often trolls. Read this thread at AVS for better reviews & discussion. There's some excellent pictures on the last page really showing off the PQ.


Thanks man I appreciate that. I'll assume that just like my 2006 plasma, you don't want to turn any of the color settings up past mid way or use any type of "dynamic" setting until after a few hundred hours right?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ron mexico75 said:


> Thanks man I appreciate that. I'll assume that just like my 2006 plasma, you don't want to turn any of the color settings up past mid way or use any type of "dynamic" setting until after a few hundred hours right?


Correct. There's some excellent settings suggestions, as well, at AVS.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looking at a TV at a big box store causes a lot of issues. Usually, the LCD's look better there than plasmas. Normally I don't go into a Best Buy, but when I was looking at TV's I went to a local Best Buy with a Magnolia showroom, just because at least in that area, it is more closely set up with household room lighting.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> The 3D on that tv is spectacular so I have no idea what reviews you've been reading.


I just remembered it was a review on CNET. I think they are very credible that's why I'm a little worried.

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/panasonic-tc-p55st60/4505-6482_7-35567256.html


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

At 10-12 feet you're going to need at a least 75" screen

http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

ron mexico75 said:


> Thanks man I appreciate that. I'll assume that just like my 2006 plasma, you don't want to turn any of the color settings up past mid way or use any type of "dynamic" setting until after a few hundred hours right?


Your 2006 Hitachi can't hold a candle to the current crop of Panasonic plasmas I'm afraid. I have a 60GT50, no IR issues, no issues whatsoever...reviews at Amazon are highly inaccurate. 9 times out of 10, poor reviews of otherwise excellent products are usually people that don't have a friggin clue. I run into that stuff all the time on products from Newegg....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

To each his own, but you couldn't pay me to put a TV at the height necessary to clear a fireplace. And while I am not sure you have to go past 60", in this case, bigger is better. (The "best" display size for HD is a matter of both opinion and taste. Arguably, sets larger than ca. 30" are not as sharp as larger screens, but then few wish to sit that close to see a very tight picture.)


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> To each his own, but you couldn't pay me to put a TV at the height necessary to clear a fireplace. And while I am not sure you have to go past 60", in this case, bigger is better. (The "best" display size for HD is a matter of both opinion and taste. Arguably, sets larger than ca. 30" are not as sharp as larger screens, but then few wish to sit that close to see a very tight picture.)


I hear you man. I was against having it over the fireplace. I have all sofas and my recliner that all recline with footrests. I guess that will help with the angle.

The other thing is, we just moved into a new house and there is absolutely no place to put the tv on a console without losing a sofa or our computer desk. Mounting it enables a great furniture set up without losing any pieces.

Noe got me thinking 60 inches!!! No, I better stick to 55. It's going to look like a beast as it is.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

ron mexico75 said:


> > To each his own, but you couldn't pay me to put a TV at the height necessary to clear a fireplace. And while I am not sure you have to go past 60", in this case, bigger is better. (The "best" display size for HD is a matter of both opinion and taste. Arguably, sets larger than ca. 30" are not as sharp as larger screens, but then few wish to sit that close to see a very tight picture.)
> 
> 
> I hear you man. I was against having it over the fireplace. I have all sofas and my recliner that all recline with footrests. I guess that will help with the angle.
> ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are going to mount this above the fireplace,
is that area bricks ?
If yes, this is going to be quite a load on the screw areas in the bricks for a Plasma TV. They are quite a bit heavier than an LED of the same size.
Just a thought.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are going to mount this above the fireplace,
> is that area bricks ?
> If yes, this is going to be quite a load on the screw areas in the bricks for a Plasma TV. They are quite a bit heavier than an LED of the same size.
> Just a thought.


Yes it is brick. The homeowners that live there before I bought the house had a 50 inch Samsung mounted above the fireplace they took it and the mount. However there are still holes with metal tubes in them there appear to be threads inside of these tubes.

Not sure if I should use them or drill even more holes into the brick. Here is a link to the mount that I am considering buying.

I mean, if done properly, how much more stress can a 2 x 4 take versus brick if I was mounting it into drywall?

http://www.amazon.com/Cheetah-Articulating-Bracket-Displays-Ethernet/dp/B000WL6YY8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=EJYDESP9YZRY&coliid=I3QB0R2YC7DWHB


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It is not the stress of the 2 x 4 vs the brick, it is the quality of the holding power of the fastener. In this case how much grip in the brick does the insert have vs a screw into a 2 x 4. A lot of this has to do with the type of the anchor in the brick and how good a job was done installing them.
Example: My second son mounted some louvers on the sides of my windows on the front of my house. They looked nice but in about 3 months one of them just fell off the wall. The holes he drilled were just a hair too big for the anchor and it did not hold anything.

I would measure the existing pattern of the screw anchors that are already in place and see if the bracket you want to use will mount to that pattern, especially since this has been working with what you are wanting to hold there.
You can test several screws for the correct pattern and then go to the store, Home Depot, etc. and see if you can match up that anchor with the screw that fits the threads. Once you do that you can buy some screws that fit the anchor. Go home and mount the bracket and the TV.


----------

